# Monogram _ Revell Armor



## Robert Wolfe

HI ALL i am not a big armor guy but will be getting the new reissues of the monogram 1/32 ?? scale stuff coming out such as the hedgehog and others i remember building these when i was a little kid does anyone know of a website dealing with this scale ? THANKS rob


----------



## djnick66

Robert Wolfe said:


> HI ALL i am not a big armor guy but will be getting the new reissues of the monogram 1/32 ?? scale stuff coming out such as the hedgehog and others i remember building these when i was a little kid does anyone know of a website dealing with this scale ? THANKS rob


It's really a dead scale now. YOu won't find much interest in 1/32 these days. Oddly, Monogram started out with 1/35 scale for their Jeep, Eager Beaver, Halftrack, Weasel and Patton tank, but switched to 1/32 scale for the Panzer IV, M3 Lee, etc. By the early 70s 1/35 really became the dominant armor scale, and most other companies focused on that size. Even brands like Nichimo, who had quite a few 1/30 kits, started over in 1/35 as that was quite the rage then.

Revell is only reissuing the M3 Lee and M4 "Hedge Hog" kits. The Lee is so so but the SHerman is pretty poor. The last time any quantity of the old Monogram stuff was available was back in the mid 80s when both Revell and Monogram (independent companies still then) put out a lot of their old armor...

If you google around there are a couple sites with scans of the old Shep Paine diorama sheets included in the old Monogram kits.


----------



## Robert Wolfe

THANKS FOR THE INFO ill try to find that on the web thanks again rob


----------



## steve123

I had a ball building them, and if you "squint" you really can't tell any scale differences. Have fun, grab 'em and build 'em...it's better than paying 60 bucks for a new kit.
Steve


----------



## aric

A long time ago I built a sherman with a calliope rocket rack on the turret and a hedge cutter on the front. I don't have it anymore  but I'm pretty sure it was one of the revell 1/32 kits. Not highly detailed but not bad either, I'd love to find one again to build and at a few feet away its SO close to 1/35 I wouldn't worry at all about using 1/35 stuff with it.

IF i remember correctly there is a noticeable difference between the 1/32 and 1/35 figurs but if you use all 1/35 figure/crew it looks ok. only really noticeable if you have 2 of the same vehicle side by side.


----------



## djnick66

There is a fair difference in size between the old 1/32 kits and 1/35. Anyone who says otherwise needs some new glasses. They are just bigger all around and don't mix well with other 1/35 models. 

Of the two Shermans Monogram did, the M4A1 was the better of the two. The M4 has more issues. Both kits suffer greatly from using the chassis and exhaust from the M3 Medium Tank, which is different from the M4 Sherman chassis. The wheels are suitable for very early production M4 and M4A1 tanks. If you want to improve the kits, use the suspension from the old Tamiya M10 and M36 kits... its close to 1/32 and is correct for the Sherman. Likewise Tamiya's tracks are marginally better than Monogram's. Both companies made the mistake of putting the track link end connectors centered on each link versus actually connecting two links together. If you can find one of the Motormax screw together pre painted Sherman "kits" they used to sell at Wal Mart those are good for suspension, tracks and accessory parts.

The reissue kits aren't cheap either considering the molds are 35 years old. $25 is steep compared to just buying a vintage kit on eBay. And for $10 more you can get the older Tamiya Sherman which is still nice, or one of the Italeri kits.

Airfix Multipose figures work well with the Monogram tanks, as do a lot of resin and metal figs which are 54mm versus 1/35 scale.


----------



## GForceSS

I still have my Monogram Strumgeshultz (?) , Panzer IV and a bunch of the US jeeps and stuff. I wish 1/32 had stuck and not 1/35. For their time, Monograms armor was pretty nice.


----------



## Robert Wolfe

not a real big armor guy but i have always liked the mono stuff 2


----------



## BrianM

Ditto...I had quite a few Monogram armor kits in the 70's. Nice detail...the half track and weasel were my favorites.


----------



## Bogey W. Heels

1:32 was never a dead scale. It has been a constant in aircraft modeling, and in the finest metal figure kits. In the toy soldier hobby, it is the preferred scale. The Monogram armor kits were great in their day, and are still a fairly accurate and fun build right out of the box. The recent emergence of well detailed, diecast, pre-painted 1:32 armor and figures in the traditional test-market big box toy stores indicate a probable return of plastic armor kits in this scale again, which would be a logical conclusion; It fits in with model railroad scales and aircraft modelers, and is so much easier on the eyes than 1:35. 1:48 came back. 1:16 emerged. Here comes 1:32, back again, I hope


----------



## djnick66

It is a dead scale for armor modelling. Even now with Aircraft though you are seeing more and more planes coming out in 1/35... and helicopters too, so that the planes can be used with military kits.

Die cast toys in 1/32 yes... new 1/32 plastic tank kits, doubtful. A lot of the pre finished stuff is scaled up from old Tamiya kits in 1/35. 21st Century toys was doing a lot but they are out of business now.


----------



## Bogey W. Heels

Yes, it is a dead scale for armor, which really is a shame, because the larger size makes the building easier, and the details which we spend so much time on in 1:35, are much more discernable. It may not be dead for long, though. I do think there will be some high quality plastic kits in this scale, because of the toy soldier hobby. Toy soldier hobbyists have already restored a market for highly detailed 1:32 armored vehicles; Toy soldier casting technology, just like plastic assembly kit technology, has advanced significantly, with no signs of slowing, as there is more demand than ever for detail, detail, detail. The better toy soldiers are now molded in sub-assemblies, and assembled prior to sale, and are really beginning to approach the precision of plastic assembly kits. the toy soldier hobbyists are not willing to settle for the often toy-like marx and Ideal recasts, or the OK-for-their-day Airfix offerings, among others. I recently picked up a Monogram Panzer IV on Ebay,and took a close look at the detailing. LOL, it's not Dragon, but I think with some reference, and some scratch-building, it could still build up into a respectable representation of the vehicle. At least I hope so, because that is what I intend to do with it. As for figures, Airfix Multi-pose are useable, and I know that Esci made some out of scale 1:35 figures (German Sappers,for example) which would be suitable, and in the case with some items, would provide better detailed and more closely scaled weapons and gear than Airfix. Does anyone know of any other larger scale 1:35 figures that might fit in with my project?


----------



## djnick66

The Airfix figures were cool in the day but are POOR by 2009 standards. The big problem is the weird uniforms. The Germans, US Infantry, Marines, etc all have strange mixes of details that aren't really accurate or useful. If you just want a Generic US or German solder they are ok... but if you want something accurate, they are not so good. Their idea is good, detail isnt bad... just the accuracy isnt waht it could be.

A lot of the older Dragon figures are 1/32 desptie being sold as 1/35. Some are like 1/30... HUGE. Verlinden has some big resin figrues too. FYI a lot of the Verlinden resin infantry equipment are resin copies of the Multipose parts... their Garands still have the Airfix ejector pin marks inside.

If you like old figures, the Monogram/Merit metal guys are still being sold and IIRC they are only $10 a pop or so.


----------



## GordonMitchell

Spotted this thread and thought I would ask,I'm looking for the 37mm gun that went with the monogram jeep,I want to use it on the Italeri Elco PT Boat as I'm converting it to PT 109 the one used by JFK in the Pacific,cheers,Gordon


----------



## kangg7

I remember having a couple of these kits when I was young and would love to see Monogram re-issue more of these kits.:thumbsup: They had a pretty fare selection of them as memory serves. Mostly german armor, but the selection was really cool too.

model on !!! :wave:

Dave


----------



## Bogey W. Heels

Wow, as I recall, that 37mm gun from the jeep was a really primitive,basic piece. You could probably scratchbuild one with better results..but I'll keep a lookout....


----------



## Bogey W. Heels

The biggest 1:35 figures I can recall are the Esci German sappers, which are probably close to 1:30. They are absolutely massive for the scale. I really am surprised that early dragon figures were cast in the larger scale. All this great information brings us back to my assertion that 1:32 never really went away. It was declared for dead by some as a marketable scale for armor, but as the previous posts declare, as products which are bought and sold, it never left the marketplace. In the 1970s, rising oil prices were blamed for the reduction in size of Hasbro's petroleum based plastic Gi-Joe. Perhaps this was the mentality behind going to 1:35 scale, a short term strategy to save manufacturing costs. Look at GiJoe and his competitors now. Back to 1/6 scale, and what is the demand from consumers? Detail, detail, and more detail. The same people are driving the toy soldier hobby manufacturers toward the realization that they can't sell 1:32 scale figures in increasing detail, and then tell the detail obsessed consumer to use mismatched 1:35 models, or Marx recasts for vehicles.


----------



## Bogey W. Heels

This site has some good input http://agapemodels.com/?p=1138


----------



## GordonMitchell

Bogey W. Heels said:


> Wow, as I recall, that 37mm gun from the jeep was a really primitive,basic piece. You could probably scratchbuild one with better results..but I'll keep a lookout....


Thanks Bogey,never saw the gun so didnt know what quality was like,I'll look for a good set of drawings and pics to go the scratch build way,:thumbsup:all the best,Gordon


----------



## Bogey W. Heels

Glad to help


----------



## djnick66

GordonMitchell said:


> Spotted this thread and thought I would ask,I'm looking for the 37mm gun that went with the monogram jeep,I want to use it on the Italeri Elco PT Boat as I'm converting it to PT 109 the one used by JFK in the Pacific,cheers,Gordon


I would pass on the Monogram gun. It is VERY poor by modern standards. Plus the jeep with cannon is somewhat of a collectable kit... Revell Germany currently sells the Jeep, packaged with Monogram's old Army Truck, but the figures and cannon were dropped from the mold.

There are two or three excellent resin kits of the US 37mm gun. Trakz makes/made one and there are others. Perhaps Resicast? You could do a search in the Allied forum on Missing Links... or just ask there. There may be a PT-109 conversion set somewhere too. 

If you could come up with the wheels, scratch building the gun wouldn't be that hard (the whole Monogram kit is so crude its only in a couple of parts). You could also use the 37mm gun from the Peerless/Italeri/Bilek Dodge WC 37mm kit as a start.


----------



## djnick66

Bogey W. Heels said:


> I really am surprised that early dragon figures were cast in the larger scale. All this great information brings us back to my assertion that 1:32 never really went away. QUOTE]
> 
> Well its not like Dragon was trying to make 1/32 figures they were just crude early efforts and the scale was not handled well. They were supposed to be 1/35 and were sold as such. Things like guns and equipment on them were also 1/35 It took dragon a while to downsize their giant figues. Probably the largest set is their Gulf War US Motorcycle recon box... the figures must be 7 foot plus in real life in 1/35 scale. Plus those old sets were not only tall but poorly proportioned, with long apeish arms.
> 
> FYI Dragon did do one real 1/32 figure set. It was their American Civil War Union soldiers. The figures were pretty well done, but went over like a lead balloon. They were made in 1/32 to compete with metal "display" type single figures. But traditional soldier collectors still prefer metal 54mm figures (like Andrea, Metalmodels, etc.). Plastic modellers complained the 1/32 figs were nice but useless with the rest of the Dragon range (I wanted to use the bearded heads to make Lebanese figures)... So the 1/32 series died a quick death after just one kit.
> 
> I still don't see any mainstream model company putting out new 1/32 tank and figure models. Even Airfix has moved to 1/35 (not that they offer new tool armor kits now) but in their choice to reissue some Trumpeter kits (Challenger) or Airfix (Dukw) in 1/35 rather than bring back their own 1/32 stuff. As for the toymodels... who knows. They aren't model kits for serious modellers. As a collectable they are pretty nice. But they are aimed at a different market. 21st Century who did a lot of work in that scale is out of business too... So I guess it wasnt that profitable...


----------



## GordonMitchell

Not surprised on the 21st Century,their kits were selling in the weirdest places for £1.99 in the UK and were being bought buy the case,shame really as they were reasonable models.cheers,Gordon


----------



## GForceSS

Czechmaster Models CMK
1/35 CMKRA041 M3 US 37mm Anti-tank gun WWII 
Category: Weapon Models 1/35 Full resin Kit. ~$29.00

I have two 1970's built Monogram 37mm on the shelf but the resin kit would be the ticket if you need the better detailed version. MP


----------



## GordonMitchell

GForceSS said:


> Czechmaster Models CMK
> 1/35 CMKRA041 M3 US 37mm Anti-tank gun WWII
> Category: Weapon Models 1/35 Full resin Kit. ~$29.00
> 
> I have two 1970's built Monogram 37mm on the shelf but the resin kit would be the ticket if you need the better detailed version. MP


Brilliant thanks,I didn't know that they had done one,I am normally a real space modeller and the PT was Kennedy's hence the conection,thanks,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## GordonMitchell

Checked out dealers in Europe to no avail,do you know of anyone who has it in stock and if they take paypal,cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

You might ask on Missing Links in the Allied discussion group about the kit and where to find it. Also if you search there the kits have been discussed as to which is best or not... there are two or three resin ones.

Moduni seems to have the CMK kit

http://www.moduni.de/product_info.php/products_id/6235041

I don't know if they take Pay Pal or not, but I have bought from them before and they are very good.


----------



## GordonMitchell

djnick66 said:


> You might ask on Missing Links in the Allied discussion group about the kit and where to find it. Also if you search there the kits have been discussed as to which is best or not... there are two or three resin ones.
> 
> Moduni seems to have the CMK kit
> 
> http://www.moduni.de/product_info.php/products_id/6235041
> 
> I don't know if they take Pay Pal or not, but I have bought from them before and they are very good.


Thanks
for the link,I'll give them a try,I can get the Torps and Tubes from an RC supplier although basic it will be easier to get them to look right and I can get the depth charge launchers from them also,thanks again for all the help,cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## GordonMitchell

Thanks to all who gave help and advice on my 37mm gun for the PT109 I will eventually get to build,picked up the CMK one from Hannants in England,cheers and all the best,Gordon


----------

